# Omega F300hz



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

Maybe should have asked before I purchased, but what is normally the going rate for an Omega F300hz cone with day/date in working condition. And what am I likely to pay for a service and a re grain of the case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Cones seem go for £300-£450 depending on condition and which of the many variants it is. Paul at electric watches is the man for servicing (posts as Silver Hawk on here) and his rates are pretty reasonable. The big failure with those is that the date wheels shed teeth and a repair isn't cheap. I can't comment on regraining so I will leave that for others.

Take a look at the info on http://electric-watches.co.uk for info on the various versions.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Here are his pictures




































I got it under the prices you have mentioned so that's a plus. I love my watches but know little to fek all about them. Anything obvious that I should have noticed?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Richy said:


> Here are his pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the date only version of the same face and strap. I love mine, here is a movement pic I took last night:










Daft as it sounds, I forgot to take a dial shot but here is my other F300hz (obviously not a cone model) which I am wearing today:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's one that I had Paul service and do his patented re-graining service upon (take a look at his site - his prices are there as is a pictorial look at the special dies he made to enable him to recreate the factory graining accurately.) Well worth the price, IMHO:



And here's a better look at the results of the re-graining:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have checked his site, but have not noticed any pricing? And only a method of re-graining that he states he no longer does? Am I missing something?

Love your watch though !


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, wow ... maybe he's no longer offering this service. I know that it was pretty labor intensive, but he seemed to charge a price that was "fair", given that fact ...


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

He regrained mine last year, it might be worth emailing him from his website to ask if he is still doing it.


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

There some things that come along when you re-grain. New gasket and the case would never look the same as it once did. I did mine myself with the help of a unimat lathe and some sticks with sandpaper on. Pictures coming.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Richy said:


> I have checked his site, but have not noticed any pricing? And only a method of re-graining that he states he no longer does? Am I missing something?
> 
> Love your watch though !


 No prices on the site...and I do still do graining, just not using the method shown in the photos.



PDXWatchCollector said:


> Oh, wow ... maybe he's no longer offering this service. I know that it was pretty labor intensive, but he seemed to charge a price that was "fair", given that fact ...


 I am Van!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> No prices on the site...and I do still do graining, just not using the method shown in the photos.
> 
> I am Van!


 Paul, have you stopped selling through your site now? That facility seems to have disappeared?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Caller said:


> Paul, have you stopped selling through your site now? That facility seems to have disappeared?


 Yes, I removed those "Watches For Sale" pages about a year ago. The Wordpress eShop plugin was quite high maintenance ... and then PayPal went and changed the interface etc.

One day, I'll just put a list together and have it all on a single page....


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Sandpaper glued on a stick.









Case mounted in my old Unimat 3. And the holder set at the right angle. Had a lot of sticks prepared with sandpaper already mounted.










Was alright i think?


















Had some of the deepest scratches filled with laserweld before i did the refurbish. Maybe i could have used a harder stick made from aluminium or something like that?

And Paul you have made a lot of my f300 watches and i am always pleased with the work you are doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Watch should arrive this week, so will be in touch Silver Hawk!

When yer less busy!


----------



## Shikef (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Watch arrived today and chuffed to bits with it. Does not have the graining but is pretty nice. Have posted a few pics on the Omega club post.


----------

